# Sterling denominations accepted at Moneychangers in Pattaya



## 59cab (Dec 6, 2014)

I am visiting Thailand for a couple of months soon, and wanted if £50 notes are widely accepted at the moneychangers in Pattaya and Bangkok

Or should I bring £20 notes instead?

Thanks


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

59cab said:


> I am visiting Thailand for a couple of months soon, and wanted if £50 notes are widely accepted at the moneychangers in Pattaya and Bangkok
> 
> Or should I bring £20 notes instead?
> 
> Thanks


£50 notes are accepted in Pattaya but take care they are only the recently issued new design notes - about three years ago I think. The old design note will not be accepted by money changers.

The old style fifty was no longer accepted in UK by UK banks as of October this year and can today only be exchanged as legal tender at the Bank of England headquarters in the City of London.

The rates for stirling notes remain the same regardless of denomination unlike the US dollar notes where you get a better rate for the larger denominations, $100 and $50.

At the beginning of this year I was able to buy some old style £50 notes from the forex dept of a bank in Pattaya in baht at a favourably lower rate because they wanted to get rid of them knowing they were almost expired. Was able to exchange them in UK at a high street bank when there in June.


----------



## 59cab (Dec 6, 2014)

Ok thanks Mweiga, I will bring some crisp new £50 notes then for this trip.

Will also look into opening a local bank account while I am there to make transfers when the rates are favourable for our Quid

Good move with the old notes!


----------

